# Want to up your dog's game??



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

that is good news..... how could a new puppy not bring good news? I almost wanna have a couple more... but another glass of wine and sanity kicks in again... hehehehe.

dg


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that the pup has put new spring in Jerseys step. I noticed similar changes in Oakly when I brought Caue home. Oakly overnight turned into my "mature" son. : I've had a number of neighbors comment about Caue saying "I remember when Oakly was a jumping, nibbling fool :"


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> "I remember when Oakly was a jumping, nibbling fool :"


 
How odd....I remember that myself.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats, wish we could get a new puppy, but NO...dang mom..lol.
Good luck, I've been told to REWARD effort or the anticipation, they KNOW what their doing, trsut me!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! Maybe Jersey thought the new pup was a replacement and decided to shape up.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> Congrats! Maybe Jersey thought the new pup was a replacement and decided to shape up.


LOL... that's exactly what I said when I got home from class last Thursday 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha! Hey, glad you got a step up in Jersey's performance! That's always a great feeling.

My Whippet, Zoie, upped her game a bit too when I first got Quiz. I little competition for my attention was good for her.

Of course, not long after, "The Princess" decided she was too good for obedience and should retire so I could focus on "the boy". She was always a cute worker, but her heart wasn't fully in it. She wants to lure course! AND SHE SHALL! Four more "legs" to go for her Master Courser! (A whopping 25 are required!)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! I dropped my two off at the groomer and there was some event going on at the training facility. I love seeing people with 3 dogs and them all so easily handled!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah its funny how a youngster can make the old-timer sharpen up. I don't know if its because they can 'feel' the competition or they're just trying to 'teach' the youngster all the 'moves'. In any case, it is the best thing for an older dog who is 'slacking off'.


----------

